# Which Rolex



## doc_ab (Jul 9, 2008)

Ok my first post so forgive me if I break any rules. Been lurking for a while and have picked up some tips but time to ask the experts.

I have decided to get a rolex.

It will be second hand as it gets you more watch for your money.

Should be a model with date.

My budget is about Â£2k.

Any suggestions and buying tips, what to look for where to but etc would be very welcome.


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Got to be a Seadweller  Bang on the money...

Welcome to the forum


----------



## Bill_uk (Jun 8, 2008)

jasonm said:


> Got to be a Seadweller  Bang on the money...
> 
> Welcome to the forum


what he said and there is a nice one on flebay that has all papers and service right now with 12mths warranty for just over Â£1200


----------



## Mutley (Apr 17, 2007)

jasonm said:


> Got to be a Seadweller  Bang on the money...
> 
> Welcome to the forum


Got to be a sub........ you get a cyclops


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

A "Pepsi" GMT would make a nice first Rolex and a good one can be had for your sort of money. A bit different from Submariners and Seadwellers and might hold value better now that they have been discontinued. And if you get fed up with the look you can buy a new bezel in all black or black & red. Be carefull, my suggestion would be to pay a little bit extra and buy from a reputable dealer.

B.


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

If you want a diver, go for the Sea-Dweller slighty heavier than the sub and that little bit rareier  However if you're not after a diver go for the GMT another lovely watch


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

Bill_uk said:


> a nice one on flebay that has all papers and service right now with 12mths warranty for just over Â£1200


Bill, no disrespect at all at your comment but I would honestly be very surprised if you got the genuine article these days for that sort of money.


----------



## grahamr (Jun 25, 2007)

The SD without a moments reservation,

(I Have one) pure class, unsurpassed quality,

that Inky black dial and anti glare sapphire cyclopsless glass just OOOZZE class.

Not that I am bias in any way.. h34r: :lol:

Regards,

Graham


----------



## grahamr (Jun 25, 2007)

BondandBigM said:


> Bill_uk said:
> 
> 
> > a nice one on flebay that has all papers and service right now with 12mths warranty for just over Â£1200
> ...


second that,

Paid alot more than that for mine, and I mean alot.. :cry2:










Regards,

Graham


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Bill_uk said:


> jasonm said:
> 
> 
> > Got to be a Seadweller  Bang on the money...
> ...


Show me that watch and I'll buy it!


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

That won't stay at Â£1200 if it's original

Edit: Off to ebay for a minute


----------



## doc_ab (Jul 9, 2008)

Thanks for all the replies. Probably favour a sub or seadweller. What are the differences between the 2? Would everyone recommend buying second hand?


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

doc_ab said:


> Thanks for all the replies. Probably favour a sub or seadweller. What are the differences between the 2? Would everyone recommend buying second hand?


You might have no choice new ones, Sub Dates or Sea Dwellers, at Rolex authorised dealers are few and far between, even in today's economic climate.


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

It depends on if you really want a cyclops on your watch, if you do then it's the modern sub. If you don't then you can either go for the SD or the ND Sub.

The SD is also slighter heavier and sits higher on the wrist 

As for buying second hand, if you do your research you'll be fine and remember buy the seller


----------



## doc_ab (Jul 9, 2008)

will look around and may post back for more advice, thanks for all the helpful advice guys. Great forum.


----------



## Bill_uk (Jun 8, 2008)

item

ok guys my flebay comment was maybe not a good idea and yes it wont stay at Â£1200 in fact it not that now but i phoned the guy up to check it out

im sure is going to double but you never know

and BTW no offence taken were all helping each other and i am learning to move away from ebay to here lol


----------



## mart broad (May 24, 2005)

For me its either the Seadweller which i think is the ultimate does it all watch now discontinued and i feel will only increase in price or a no date Sub again an icon and just nicely understated.The GMT especially with the "pepsi" bezal is also going to increase in price now its discontinued and again worth a search if your intrested.

There are a number of pre owned dealers who whilst costing a little more with get you authentic kit with the appropiate belt and braces.

That E Bay item looks intresting but i think it will be a lot more in 6 hrs time ( put it on watch this item ).

Martin


----------



## grahamr (Jun 25, 2007)

The Seller of that Item actually states at the bottom:

I KNOW THAT THERE ARENT MANY OF THESE AVAILABLE AND WAITING LISTS ARE LONG SO IF YOU WANT MINE NOW ITS Â£3,100. h34r:


----------



## watchless (Jan 21, 2005)

My choice would be the SeaDweller or the Sub 14060M, (WITH lugholes)

Good luck


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Well it looks like it's got everything that I'd want to see with a second hand Rolex on ebay, also recently been serviced which is good.

Expect this one to go past Â£2k


----------



## doc_ab (Jul 9, 2008)

watchless said:


> My choice would be the SeaDweller or the Sub 14060M, (WITH lugholes)
> 
> Good luck


why WITH lugholes?


----------



## doc_ab (Jul 9, 2008)

mart broad said:


> For me its either the Seadweller which i think is the ultimate does it all watch now discontinued and i feel will only increase in price or a no date Sub again an icon and just nicely understated.The GMT especially with the "pepsi" bezal is also going to increase in price now its discontinued and again worth a search if your intrested.
> 
> There are a number of pre owned dealers who whilst costing a little more with get you authentic kit with the appropiate belt and braces.
> 
> ...


Martin

why would you recommend a no date sub?


----------



## doc_ab (Jul 9, 2008)

to clarify as opposed to a date sub


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

The non date sub has cleaner lines, no cyclops on top


----------



## Mrcrowley (Apr 23, 2003)

I thought you would have no choice now in going for 2nd hand SD, unless very lucky.

My AD friend is expecting one more & that's it. May have it now as their 1st Deep Sea landing next month.


----------



## mart broad (May 24, 2005)

PhilM said:


> The non date sub has cleaner lines, no cyclops on top


The very reason i prefer it to the date model and i also prefer drilled lugs so much easier and safer if you want to change to a strap.

Martin


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

PhilM said:


> Expect this one to go past Â£2k


Ended up at Â£2.3k that's about right for a fully serviced SD


----------



## grahamr (Jun 25, 2007)

PhilM said:


> PhilM said:
> 
> 
> > Expect this one to go past Â£2k
> ...


A little shy of what I had to part with for mine, from a Rolex AD with warranty,

so all things considered, a pretty good buy..


----------



## doc_ab (Jul 9, 2008)

right just need to find a sea dweller then.


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

You won't be disapointed, it's a hell of a watch :thumbsup:


----------



## Stinch (Jul 9, 2008)

Iâ€™m also new to this forum but for what it's worth have just obtained a 'mint' GMT 2. It was second hand but looks new with no scratches or marks, it came with box, tags & all papers etc. It is still under Rolex warranty as it was originally purchased at the end of 2006. It had been purchased by an enthusiast who had bought it with the 'Pepsi' bezel and had also purchased the all black and the red and black bezels from Rolex to go with it, they haven't been fitted and are still sealed in the little Rolex tins. The watch was priced at Â£2050 in a local & reputable independent jeweller. I actually gave him Â£255 as I traded in a couple of other watches but could maybe have negotiated to Â£1850 or so if not trading in.

Roger


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

Roger, that was a bargain... in 12mths you will be looking at today's prices with nostalgic eyes i fear...

I actually would now say that deep that whilst I did like the SD, I dont really rate the modern SD (pre DS) when you compare it to the LV... What?! am I seriously sayin the cyclops wearing kermit is a better watch... well.... Flame suit and boxing gloves on!   Ok..... My view is that the LV has the better dial and hands... the SD has a smaller dial and small markers compared to the LV. Like the SD the LV is coming to the end of its life as the new models come on stream...

Also the previous model to the modern 16600 SD is the 1665... and thats a better watch than the 16600 in many many ways... maxi matt dial, bigger date and beautiful domed xtal etc... not as good a movt as non quickset date, but Id take the 1665 over the 16600 anytime, but then you can get almost 3 16600 SDs for the price of a 1665 these days... sigh....


----------



## Zessa (Apr 9, 2008)

Yup....defo not a true WIS yet.  I did'nt get any of that Jon :sadwalk: (mind you I never was any good at bothering to remember acronyms).

Seems interesting though. :lol:



JonW said:


> Roger, that was a bargain... in 12mths you will be looking at today's prices with nostalgic eyes i fear...
> 
> I actually would now say that deep that whilst I did like the SD, I dont really rate the modern SD (pre DS) when you compare it to the LV... What?! am I seriously sayin the cyclops wearing kermit is a better watch... well.... Flame suit and boxing gloves on!   Ok..... My view is that the LV has the better dial and hands... the SD has a smaller dial and small markers compared to the LV. Like the SD the LV is coming to the end of its life as the new models come on stream...
> 
> Also the previous model to the modern 16600 SD is the 1665... and thats a better watch than the 16600 in many many ways... maxi matt dial, bigger date and beautiful domed xtal etc... not as good a movt as non quickset date, but Id take the 1665 over the 16600 anytime, but then you can get almost 3 16600 SDs for the price of a 1665 these days... sigh....


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

JonW said:


> Roger, that was a bargain... in 12mths you will be looking at today's prices with nostalgic eyes i fear...
> 
> I actually would now say that deep that whilst I did like the SD, I dont really rate the modern SD (pre DS) when you compare it to the LV... What?! am I seriously sayin the cyclops wearing kermit is a better watch... well.... Flame suit and boxing gloves on!   Ok..... My view is that the LV has the better dial and hands... the SD has a smaller dial and small markers compared to the LV. Like the SD the LV is coming to the end of its life as the new models come on stream...


I'm with you on the LV, when I bought mine I was sort of tempted with an SD but on trying them both on and a regular Sub Date in the same shop it was no contest, so much so I rarely have it off my wrist.

B.


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

Zessa said:


> Yup....defo not a true WIS yet.  I did'nt get any of that Jon :sadwalk: (mind you I never was any good at bothering to remember acronyms).
> 
> Seems interesting though. :lol:
> 
> ...


Ahh, oops... sorry Mike... Lemm try again...

Lets say this is the key:

SD = SeaDweller...

DS = DeepSea - the new SD

16600 = the model of SD thats just finished production

1665 = the model of SD previous to the 16600

LV = the Limited production 'kermit' Submariner - the one with the green bezel

I actually would now say that deep down that whilst I did like the SD, I dont really rate the modern SD (lets call this 16600) when you compare it to the LV... What?! am I seriously sayin the cyclops wearing kermit is a better watch... well.... Flame suit and boxing gloves on!   Ok..... My view is that the LV has the better dial and hands... the SD has a smaller dial and small markers compared to the LV. Like the SD the LV is coming to the end of its life as the new models come on stream...

Also the previous model to the modern 16600 SD is the 1665... and thats a better watch than the 16600 in many many ways... maxi matt dial, bigger date and beautiful domed xtal etc... not as good a movt as non quickset date, but Id take the 1665 over the 16600 anytime, but then you can get almost 3 16600 SDs for the price of a 1665 these days... sigh...

Pics:

well the 16600 you can see in any Friday thread... DS can be seen on the Rolex site...

LV:










1665


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Yeah I can see what you mean about the LV, I do like the Maxi dial and handset, but I still think the 16660 is still a great watch and has it's stood it's time and will also go down in history as another iconic tool watch IMO 

Edit: Also the prices of these are only going to go up


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

Dont get me wrong guys... the SD is a cracking watch. Its an iconic tool diver, and will go down in history as one of the very best etc.... but having owned all this range now... 5513, 14060M, Sub Date, LV, 1665, 16600, 16750 etc (yeah I know... no 1680... I should get one... lol) I would say that my favorite by far is the 1665, but that the 2nd is the LV... (5513 after that and 16600 after that)

....Ok, I would prefer my LV with a black bezel and im still on the hunt for one... anyone got one? original Rolex only pls...


----------



## Boxbrownie (Aug 11, 2005)

Mmm that LV is the ONLY sub I would/am considering.....mainly just down to the reason of ease of use, I find the tiddly hands on the std Sub/SD just to hard to read easily....yeah I know I'm old and my eyes ain't so good :lol:

Probably why I love my SMP's so much.......but hey I'm broad minded I have room in my heart (and watch box) for a Sub :tongue2:


----------



## VinceR (Oct 21, 2005)

Some great info in this thread! But, at the end of the day, go for the one that you like best .. I bought a 14060M (with lug holes) on impulse a few months ago. Been toying with the idea of trading it for a SD (plus, of course, some cash) 'cause I like to have the date, but I like the clean lines of the ND sub, hate the cyclops - so the sub date is out.


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

JonW said:


> I would prefer my LV with a black bezel and im still on the hunt for one... anyone got one? original Rolex only pls...


I did see someone on another site that had a black bezel on his LV but I think the green bezel is part of the attraction and whilst there are a few out there I have never seen anyone else wearing one. Maybe they are all tucked away box queens, even the girl in my local AD was surprised when I told her I actually wear it almost full time.

The new Deep Sea is a different matter alltogether, looks good in the pictures and hopefully in the metal as well as I foolishly after a few pints one afternoon :huh: wandered in and put my name on the list for one.

B.


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Nowt wrong with these hands :tongue2:


----------



## Boxbrownie (Aug 11, 2005)

PhilM said:


> Nowt wrong with these hands :tongue2:


What hands? :umnik:

:taunt:

Seriously, I do find in a lot of situations the "chrome" :lol: part of the hands reflects as black and just blends in with the face.....hence why I prefer the FAT hands....and also they suit my figure better :lol:


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

It's because I'm slim and slender :tongue2:


----------



## Boxbrownie (Aug 11, 2005)

PhilM said:


> It's because I'm slim and slender :tongue2:


I can tell by your wrist shot darling :wink_kiss: :lol:


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

I didn't know you were that way inclined :tongue2:

BTW You could always invest in some news specs :nerd:


----------



## Boxbrownie (Aug 11, 2005)

PhilM said:


> I didn't know you were that way inclined :tongue2:
> 
> BTW You could always invest in some news specs :nerd:


 after all...I do own a Breitling









I'll incline anyway if it means getting a cheap watch :lol:

Could be thats the problem....I don't wear specs to read the time!


----------



## doc_ab (Jul 9, 2008)

you guys are getting me very confused. I make my mind up and then you throw in a few other options. Do like the lines of the non date sub but like the date on the watch. I have seen a 1987 non date sub for Â£2450. The only thing that puts me off is that this is said to have acrylic crystal glass not saphire crystal glass, should I worry about this?


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Depends, If you dont want acrylic dont get it, its just what the model had at that vintage....


----------



## Andy Tims (Apr 13, 2008)

doc_ab said:


> you guys are getting me very confused.


Not sure where you're based, but it seems you need to decide what you really like.

Maybe a trip to secondtimeround if you're near London would help. They usually have a good range of quality & are helpful. You can try on a few & see which looks good on your wrist. Buying from guys like them also protects you from fakes at a pretty modest premium.

I bought my SD...........



















........ over the others in the sports range because whilst all the are great watches, I defo wanted a date & didn't want a cyclops. It's so over engineered, it just feels indestructible & I like that too.

If getting to London is a real pain I'm sure others could point you in the direction of a more local option, but I get the feeling you need to try some on to make your choice.


----------



## doc_ab (Jul 9, 2008)

thanks for the help guys. Only in bucks so will get down to second time around perhaps.


----------



## magnet (Mar 20, 2008)

Mrcrowley said:


> I thought you would have no choice now in going for 2nd hand SD, unless very lucky.
> 
> My AD friend is expecting one more & that's it. May have it now as their 1st Deep Sea landing next month.


Went into a Rolex AD this morning and tryed on a Sub ND which i really liked.

Anyway whilst i was there i asked about getting a Sea Dweller and was told it wouldn't be a problem as there are still plenty available? :huh: He thinks they'll become scarcer in a couple of years.

Also enquired about the Deep Sea and was told if i put down a deposit i could expect one in about 3 years :blink: and they're not expecting them to be readily available from the shop window for 4-5 years!!


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

That's interesting about the SD, didn't think Rolex would continue with selling both watches, personally I don't think they will but will have to wait and see :blink:

BTW The ND Sub is a a great watch, a true icon that's not really been changed for the last 40 years :thumbsup:


----------



## doc_ab (Jul 9, 2008)

Thanks for all the advice just bought a 2005 sub date from another forum. Really torn between that and the sea dweller will see how I get on.


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

On another forum its been said that Rolex have decided to sell the old SD alongside the DS as demand is still there for the SD. I would expect Rolex to hike the price of the SD to lessen the gap a bit between the new and the old if thats the case, but otherwise its business as usual.

I found that if you look hard enough and are willing to travel you can find a SD in an AD, even in the UK. Agreed you wont find a DS for a while though. I doubt they will ever be truely easy to find in the shop window unless the size bombs the sales. Its a large watch and not everyone will like that. Rolex has a large Asian market and in general most Asians have thin wrists. Thats not caused an issue for Panerai though and for example in Singapore you cant find a Panerai in any AD... just rows of empty cabinets! But, I think in places like HK where there are more Rolex dealers than there are shops (or so it seems) in about 18-24months they will be available... although its actually still hard to find a new model SS GMT2 in HK even still, but thats not a huge watch... we'll see how it takes off I guess.

FWIW, you can find an SD in 90% of the ADs in HK and in Sydney all the ADs seem to have one in the display... no DS's as yet of course... theyre all being sold to the long list of people who had their name down when the first inkling of the watch came out...

In fact in Sydney one shop even had two old model GMT2s last time I checked... And the price (whilst more than it was last year) looked very cheap compared to the new GMT2.


----------



## Chippychap (Aug 4, 2008)

I think James Bond wore a non date Sub in Thunderball.

Although his had no shoulders to protect the crown.

I have one cos I thought it was a cleaner design.

I think it's also a midges thinner and, they tell me, slightly more accurate as it's got less to do.

Horses for courses, no "right" answers.

Originally I had an Explorer 1, but didn't feel it was Rolexy enough. VERY expensive mistake to make...... :cry2:

For twelve months I was taking the Sub off when having a shower............ :bb:

The only thing I would like to trade up to now is a half gold one.


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

doc_ab said:


> Thanks for all the advice just bought a 2005 sub date from another forum. Really torn between that and the sea dweller will see how I get on.


Good choice, you can't go wrong with a Sub.

B.


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

potz said:


> he should also reconsider his choice of watch: I'd recommend a Deep Sea.


Not before time either 



> I think James Bond wore a non date Sub in Thunderball


Original JB Sub

B.


----------



## doc_ab (Jul 9, 2008)

impatiently waiting for watch to arrive now.


----------



## doc_ab (Jul 9, 2008)

rolex arrived, wise decision really pleased, thanks for your help guys.


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

Lets have a pic or two then!


----------

